# 1963 Chevrolet Impala SS



## Johncroffut (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m looking for ideas on how to find paint for a model in building. I think the color is Laurel green. Anyone out there have any ideas for where I can look?


----------



## Johncroffut (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m building, not in building.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome !! Have you tried googling the color??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If it is a factory color try you local auto paint shop.


----------



## larry scott (Jun 9, 2020)

I have used paints from AutomotiveTouchup many times. Great as used from the spray can or decant and airbrush.

I hope these links help. 




__





Search Results | Touch Up Paint | AutomotiveTouchup


at AutomotiveTouchup at AutomotiveTouchup




www.automotivetouchup.com







https://www.shop.thecoatingstore.com/62-Chevrolet-Impala_c121.htm



Also check at the Dupli-color web site, Pep Boys, and Oreilly auto parts





__





Perfect Match® Premium Automotive Paint – Duplicolor


Detailed Product Information for Dupli-Color® Perfect Match® Premium Automotive Paint: get full product description and specifications, check out How-To Videos (as applicable) and see how other automotive enthusiasts have used Perfect Match® Premium Automotive Paint on their vehicles




www.duplicolor.com


----------

